# how to build up muscle on my pitbull



## da_onepitbull41 (Aug 1, 2010)

yes i just recently switched to diamond extreme athlete and i was wondering what all can i do to bulk up my dog, or should i say get him in pretty good shape. hes about ten months old


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Give him time to mature -- at 10 months he's still a puppy -- and feed him a good food. (I'm not sure anything manufactured by Diamond qualifies. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com) Whether his muscle will be bulky or lean, and how easily he builds up will depend quite a bit on genetics. I know dogs who keep themselves in fantastic shape running the fence a little and just lucking out on genetics, while others seemingly never get in shape no matter what is put into them. But there are all kinds of exercises you can do once he's physically ready. Swimming, walking, jogging, biking, pulling a light drag, flirtpole, springpole, just playing fetch with him. Take it slow, though. Don't push your young dog.


----------



## da_onepitbull41 (Aug 1, 2010)

ok right now im just walking him, and leting him run around in the back yard


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

da_onepitbull41 said:


> ok right now im just walking him, and leting him run around in the back yard


How old is the dog? 
Walking, & running in the yard is not going to build muscle like you want. 
You might try getting a bike and running him next to it, if he is old enough & you are up for that.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

First of all, give him the best nutrition for it  Nothing better for a canine of HIGH PERFORMANCE than the protien from Raw Foods. Its like us eating synthetic enhanced cereal or milk shakes over the fruits, nuts, and natural foods which is a better cleaner burning source. Does that make sense? 
IF your going to buy commericialized dog food for you dog. Do him a solid and get FROZEN BILJAC, to feed in the mornings and at noon, let the dry kibble be what you give him in the evenings if served at all. I feed kibble in the summer and raw the rest of the year. NOTHING BETTER THAN A GOOD DIET AND GOOD EXERCISE, vitamins and supplements aren't for dogs that aren't ripped already, IMO, those are for the high impact dogs that are going to shows and things, much like the athlets during triathalons.

Frozen Biljac the size of a racket/tennis ball twice aday, wait til he's a year minimum a year and a half preferably TO MAKE HIM WORK OUT, Jumping, pulling weight, long runs.. etc.. SWIMMING and long walks are the best thing for a young adult or older pup IMO. BilJac in these proportions will add what you are missing in dry kibble and is better for the dog than canned food, also food should NOT just be there for him to eat when he wants, scheduled feedings associated with work time, you will have to work your dog 2,3,+ times a day. All my Jocko dogs were grown by 8months but I gave them til 12-18 months to let the bones catch up to the muscle in density and strength, except running; in my pack its like wolves by 8 wks they are running all over but by 6mos they are running with the pack working with the pack. _ Bloodlines grow different_, my zebo dog took two years and so did my colby/lightner dog back when. I see alot of APBTs that take 2yrs before theyre fully developed.

Working your dog out requires you to be fit to, or its going to cost you money for the equipment to keep him in good shape. I run 5miles a day minimum most times 10 with my dogs during season, they get an off season in the summer heat and just get to play and run around how you describe your dogs back yard behavior now. By the end of September they will be ripped fuel again. I'm old fashioned so I do things the old fashioned way, I won't be able to help you in any other fashion. I don't like to run, but Im not buying a treadmill, so I run.. I don't like dry food so I feed the dogs what we hunt, when that runs out I feed them Fish, Elk, Deer,etc from my hunts. If I was to get your house dog for instance, the first two weeks you would think he's starving because of the regiment I use, then 2wks later you would be like "damm, this dog look like he did before only NO FAT", my regiment makes dogs hammer and anvil strong to tackle the woodland predators of the Pacific North West. PK has hard working a$$ dogs, I haven't seen many agility trainers or any other APBT that would be able to go from their lifestyle to mine w/out drastic body change, her dogs are athletes in the fullest right.

opininons vary~ find the one that sits best with yours


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wait till the dog is an adult and done growing. Also, your dogs genetic will dictate wh kind of frame he is going to have not the food or the exercise.


----------



## da_onepitbull41 (Aug 1, 2010)

my dogs age is about 10 months, i just want to get a few ideas for when he gets to the proper age to do anything


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

At 10 months you could be doing flirt pole and walking. i would say if you a soft surface ie dirt trails you could go on a mile walk. fetching is a fun thing to do with your pup and it works on recall and redirecting your pup so you are working 2 things at once. Swimming is easy on the joints and fun for both of you.

don't worry about his muscle mass until he is older like 15-18 months.


----------

